# temp to high



## donvin999 (Mar 11, 2009)

i have a core i7 overclocked to 3.2ghz pretty mild over clock. my problem is that when i run prime95 my temps jump from about 50c to 85c instantly and continue to climb if im not mistaken i dont want higher than 80c correct? i do have a aftermarket cooler on the way but i am using intel factory cooler currently hope aftermarket cooler will fix problem. but wasnt sure if this is normal? thanks for all your help


----------

